# New posts being inserted into threads in wrong spot.



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

In the current WAYT thread, I kept trying to post, and the current post was the LOLCAT pic from Langree. I kept getting errors when trying to post, and when it eventually posted, there were multiple posts PLUS they were inserted into the thread EARLIER than they should be (i.e. before the LOLCAT post).


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I think its a Daylight Savings time problem. I think the forum thinks we've already sprung forward when indeed we don't for a few more weeks.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't seem to send PMs either. You try and it comes up and says only one post every 20 seconds and you have to wait 1530 seconds.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> Can't seem to send PMs either. You try and it comes up and says only one post every 20 seconds and you have to wait 1530 seconds.


I started a seperate thread on this one, but it also does the same weird thing when you try to do a search (or click "New Posts").

My message was: "This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 627 seconds."


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

This was an unexpected side effect of our sysadmin fixing the time settings on the vBulletin server (which was somehow was set to one hour forward as of this morning).

We should have thought of this...apologies.


----------

